#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-22
<BugeyeD> Nivex: major revision? is the ammo now nuclear?
<Nivex> heh
<melissa> hello
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-23
<akgraner> crap that's the second time melissa has said "Hello" and no one has said anything back
<akgraner> :-(
<internalkernel> can we make/find an irc bot that auto-responds after a certain amount of time? Like a friendly voice mail: Hi <nick>  Hmmmm, seems everyone is busy... maybe akgraner will be around soon.
<akgraner> haha
<internalkernel> That has the potential of becoming annoying though... wonderfully annoying...
<akgraner> :-P
<holstein> i know.. you gotta be quick to catch melissa
<billfarrow> just had an http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/
<Tracy_P> shallow, yet I'm sure I felt something in Asheville
<BugeyeD> winston was fun
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-24
<internalkernel> I did... it was sooo faint though. I didn't even know what it was, and I used to live in Cali - just made the desk bounce a little... if it weren't for the cup of tea I had, I might of missed it altogether...
<akgraner> internalkernel, I totally missed it here
<akgraner> but the cat and dog went nuts
<akgraner> billfarrow, thanks for organizing the event...I'll add it to the loco directory if it hasn't been added already :-)
<akgraner> internalkernel, have you all talked to Firestorm yet?
<akgraner> if not I'll be in Asheville tomorrow and can pop in there
<internalkernel> holstein, has Scott's contact info - what's the protocol for booking something at Firestorm?
<akgraner> Oh and I need to update LD with holstein infor
<akgraner> info even
<billfarrow> akgraner: great, thanks.
<billfarrow> we need to fill in the click map a bit with some more USA meetings
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I'll be adding two for our team
<akgraner> :-) so we'll be doing our part
<coxn> there was a raccoon in the courtyard at my work this morning: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarheelcoxn/6076562601/
<BugeyeD> coxn: are you /sure/ that's not annie lennox?
<coxn> BugeyeD: pretty confident, yeah
<holstein> internalkernel akgraner i can go buy the cafe if needed
<holstein> we can pretty much just call and ask to be put on the calendar
<holstein> i would send an email to liberty though, which i think is still scott@thefirestorm
<billfarrow> holstein: you can affort to buy the cafe - wow :-)
<holstein> billfarrow: ;)
<holstein> by*
<billfarrow> the little letter 'u' can change the whole world
<billfarrow> putting the 'u' into ubuntu
<akgraner> Can't have a commUnIty without you and I :-)
<akgraner> or there would be no UnIty without You and I :-P
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-25
<BugeyeD> coxn: hmmm ... i saw her and dave in concert years ago and remember thinking she looked like a racoon. so now i think of her when i see one. i remember it differently, but this is all i could find: http://www.picturesdepot.com/wallpapers/209055/annie+lennox.html
<coxn> haha
<akgraner> holstein, can you reserve Firestorm for the second?  Wait that's LUG day right?
<holstein> akgraner: yup
<akgraner> Can we do something in conjunction with that
<holstein> akgraner: i was planning on doing that
<akgraner> I'd love to explain the new Ubuntu Friendly Program
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> akgraner: it would be *perfect*
<holstein> akgraner: you want to take it?
<akgraner> just blogged about it - http://akgraner.com/?p=995
<holstein> no one is doing anything yet
<holstein> you could talk as much as you like :)
<akgraner> and I am working on a slide deck for the program so our lug would be a perfect test for a run through
<akgraner> I can see where people's questions are and pain points ewtc
<akgraner> etc
<holstein> akgraner: its yours
<akgraner> and give the hardware testing folks the feedback
<akgraner> awesome..
<holstein> i'll email something out about you and the ubuntu global jam
<akgraner> You wanna write the email etc...
<akgraner> take a look at the blog post and see what you think
<holstein> akgraner: you should email these guys
<holstein> ill email the wnclug folk
<akgraner> okie dokie :-)
<akgraner> I can't wait to see everyone again!
<akgraner> I kinda left some folks hangin' when the house burned down...but I'm back now :-)  hopefully with no more incidents...
<holstein> akgraner: w00t!
<akgraner> holstein, did you ever find out who you needed to talk to about studio stuff on the Canonical side?
<holstein> akgraner: not yet
<akgraner> I meant to follow up sooner with you, but you know life and all that...
<holstein> akgraner: nah, its cool
<holstein> i have a general idea of what you are dealing with
<akgraner> ok let me see what I can find out for you...
<holstein> and im cool waiting
<akgraner> at least get you a point of contact etc
<holstein> akgraner: im just glad things might potentially be getting back to normal-ish for you
<akgraner> me too :-)
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> now we need to see how we can get people involved and to seek membership  - if they want too
<akgraner> we need some more members - internalkernel I'm looking at you man!
<internalkernel> bring it! Im game... just don't know exactly what to do or how to petition the gods that be...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-21
<akgraner> holstein, dude! How's life?
<holstein> akgraner: not bad.. and you?
<akgraner> good working all the time but doing well
<akgraner> trying to carve out some more Ubuntu time :-)
<holstein> akgraner: i bet... im missing hanging.. you going to be around for the next LUG meeting?
<holstein> you want to do something ubuntu related?
<akgraner> well more Community related stuff
<holstein> we could do an ubuntu news letter over-view even.. how to help and whatever
<akgraner> I love the ARM world and working with Linaro..but I totally miss everyone
<akgraner> I'll ping lyz then  :-)
<akgraner> I'll try to make it depends on Pete's schedule etc
<holstein> akgraner: im running out.. lets touch base tomorrow :)
<akgraner> k
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-23
<Nivex> any idea when 12.04.1 is expected to hit the wire?
<akgraner> Nivex - it should be in a couple of hours - I think they are waiting for the last of the images to spin (or so I have been told by reliable sources)
<Nivex> cool!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-24
<Nivex> well, I'm popular on torrent tonight. ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso had chunks that had 0 peers seen
<Nivex> I jigdo/zsync'd and jumped on torrent
<Nivex> I peaked out at 5000 KB/sec up
<Nivex> heh, yep. tracker reports 2 seeders (me) and 16 leechers
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hello
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-08-22
 * Nivex grumbles at his media pc
<Nivex> I have a radio scanner connected up to the line-in so I can have the audio on the network
<Nivex> but every once in awhile after a reboot the input device port keeps flapping between Rear Microphone and Line-In
<Nivex> sometimes just a reboot clears it
<Nivex> this time it didn't
<Nivex> I have no flippin' idea what is causing it
<Nivex> some extended troubleshooting seems to indicate it's in the hardware. unplugged the cable from the computer side and the problem stopped.
<holstein> :/
